# Ceiling Fan/Draft



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

We just moved, and our new place has a ceiling fan in the living room. We don't run it often, but for little bits at a time in the evening, and don't have the air conditioner on at the moment. I know drafts are bad for tiels, but what about a very, very slight breeze from the ceiling fan on low?

Joey is in the room with it, and when I hold my hand up by his cage, I can barely feel it. We don't want to make him sick,


----------



## kaoskitty9871 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hey there! We have pedestal fans for summer, and funnily enough our 'tiel tried his hardest to sit infront of it! Been happening for a year now and he hasn't been sick! However I am in Australia and it gets pretty hot here in summer! :wf cinnamon:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Drafts are like right under an air vent, by the air conditioner or an open window on a chilly day. Drafts mixed with wet bird and that spells disaster. 

My birds are in a room with 2 fans going most of the day (rotating floor fan and ceiling fan). They are perfectly healthy


----------



## mohum (Sep 5, 2014)

We don't need a ceiling fan with Peppy about. She makes enough drafts with her flying from one end of the room to the other constantly.


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

i rarely keep the ceiling fan on cos i'm worried that my birds will fly into it. is it safe to keep it on? cos sometimes i sacrifice comfort just to be my birds on a hot day


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks all! I had the feeling it was okay, but wanted to make sure. We have had a slightly cooler spell lately, in the 60s instead of the high 70s and low 80s, so we haven't needed the air conditioner since moving, but it occasionally gets stuffy in here.

We haven't had him out of his cage yet because of the chaos of boxes, but the fan will be off at any time he is out. Box chaos should improve this weekend when we actually have time to work on putting things away.


----------

